# Premiere: Bilder passend zum Beat der Musik? Ist das Möglich



## red33mer (12. März 2008)

Hi,

ich komme eigentlich aus der Photo/Druck Ecke und habe mit "lebend Video" bisher nicht allzuviel am Hut gehabt. Nun tut sich folgendes Problem auf. 

Ich möchte gerne eine Abfolge von Bildern erstellen, die mit einem durchgehenden House Musik Song unterlegt sind, eine Art Trailer. Die Bilder sollen beim Wechsel einen Transition Effekt "zu weiß" hin haben und jeden zweiten Beat wechseln.

Hier kommt das Problem. Ein Standard Video in Premiere hat 25 Frames, respektive 29,x Frames. Der House Song hat 130 Beats die Minute, also 2,166 Beats die Sekunde.

Durch diese "krumen" Werte passiert es mir immer wieder, dass ich immer mal wieder ein Bild eben nicht ganz genau am zweiten Beatschlag ausrichten kann, sondern leicht davor bzw. leicht dahinter liege, da das Frameraster das nicht zulässt.....Meiner Meinung nach sieht man das...

Was tun? Den House Song stretchen bzw. zerschneiden? Das hört man auf jeden Fall...
Und noch eine grundsätzliche Sache. Ist Premiere dafür überhaupt die richtige Anwendung? Wäre Flash besser geeignet? Ließe sich das auch in After Effects alleine realisieren? (Ich möchte später gerne noch Titel,etc. dazu machen)


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Beste Grüße
R.


----------



## janoc (12. März 2008)

red33mer hat gesagt.:


> ...Meiner Meinung nach sieht man das...



Ein wenig, ja. Aber je länger man sich mit der Frage befasst, ob man das nun sieht oder nicht, umso deutlicher fällt es auch auf 
Ich hab mir sagen lassen dass dem überweigenden Großteil eines normalen Publikums diese Verschiebungen gar nicht auffallen und dem Rest bestenfalls dann, wenn sie exakt darauf achten. (Die so genannte "Jazzpolizei")

Ansonsten könntest du den Track auf 120BPM strecken; das sollte im Rahmen des vertretbaren sein und fällt wohl auch nur audiophilen Freaks auf, dass da was gedreht worden ist an der Musik.

Ich denke dass für diese Anwendung Premiere bestens geeignet ist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. März 2008)

Hi,
so als Tip am Rande, auch für andere die auf diesen Beitrag stoßen, es gibt das Plugin Sound Keys von Trapcode für AFX mit dem man sich automatisch Keyframes anhand der Musik erstellen lassen kann.

Gruß


----------

